# What’s you guys store terminal tackle in?



## dennis84 (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm interested in what you guys use for storing and carrying around your terminal tackle, such as hooks, weights, o-rings, etc... I've been using the Plano tackle organizer, but I'm just wondering if there's anything better out there.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Plano has so many boxes /tackle organizers to keep terminal tackle in, that is what I use.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

When storing terminal tackle I would recommend getting the water proof boxes. Terminal tackle will rust quickly if not kept dry.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

140-IQ tackle storage box. Lots of nice features.
By Flambeau.
I'm a bank fisherman, and it fits neatly inside my backpack.


----------



## IKfish (Nov 8, 2017)

You won’t go wrong by buying this tackle box. It’s not just a box, it contains almost everything you’ll need for bass fishing techniques: Texas, Carolina, Drop shot & more. Water proof with individual tops on each part.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

IKfish said:


> You won’t go wrong by buying this tackle box. It’s not just a box, it contains almost everything you’ll need for bass fishing techniques: Texas, Carolina, Drop shot & more. Water proof with individual tops on each part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who makes it?


----------



## IKfish (Nov 8, 2017)

Snakecharmer said:


> Who makes it?


New brand I think. I bought it on amazon.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

If you already have gear to store, the 140-IQ is very similar to the above box, without the expense of more tackle.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I use a few Harbor Freight multi compartment boxes, For Jets, Dipseys, sinkers and plano boxes for lures


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

I prefer the infinite divider boxes over the run of the mill offerings at Cabela's and F&S. An infinite divider box allows you to adjust partitions by the 1/8". U.S. Plastics has the best price and many sizes.


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

I use pill bottles to store my hooks in .


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

I like the plano stow away with the non removable dividers, they specifically made for hooks. Ive found the stoways woth removable dividers tend to move up and down allowing different weights and hooks to mix together. Drives me nuts when that happens after i spent an hour or 2 organizing.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

the infinite dividers fit tightly, preventing any hooks escaping to next partition.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

In my bobber box split shot go in a empty pill bottle. Panfish hooks, ice jigs, micro jigs, and flies get stuck in a spent wine cork. If you drop it, it floats. If it gets wet, it dries out fast. You can hold a lot of hooks on 3-4 corks.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Great idea on the cork for ice jigs and such!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> In my bobber box split shot go in a empty pill bottle. Panfish hooks, ice jigs, micro jigs, and flies get stuck in a spent wine cork. If you drop it, it floats. If it gets wet, it dries out fast. You can hold a lot of hooks on 3-4 corks.


Ive done simaler with my ice jigs/small hooks. I sliced a wine cork in half an glued each half flat side down in a small flat plano like box with no compartments...
A pool noodle an toothpicks work great for harnesses an leaders.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I use a waterproof box, with a gasket, from Cabelas, it's their newest box. It has four latches,two on the front, one on each side.3 different sizes.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

JamesF said:


> I use a waterproof box, with a gasket, from Cabelas, it's their newest box. It has four latches,two on the front, one on each side.3 different sizes.


get yourself quick snap's=dual snap
put same small items on,swivels,hooks,clevis defrent size quick snap lock the snap and put that in storige box.this way it is like packige.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I use plano boxes to keep stuff to gather. I will put stuff in pill bottles and put it in a backpack, bucket, and in a coat pocket. The pill bottles work good when you only need to take a few things with you. Saves space and is light.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

If you find that, your hooks are (migrating)under the deciders,get a pack of safety pins and thread them through the eyelet, you can do the same with all your snaps, swivels,and just about anything. Makes it easier to pick up and get just one instead of a mess.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

Eagle Claw now provides a hook keeper in the packages. Looks like a paper clip. Very easy to duplicate with larger size clip.


----------

